# DIY or not to DIY....



## Kyle Lambert (16 Nov 2013)

That is the question.... ive contemplated all sorts of ways i could do a DIY external filter and ive come across a way i think would work for my 60l tank, theres one problem however.... can i be bothered to plan it, source all the parts and then build the bugger? Ive figured i could make one that puts out about 700 lph for roughly £40... but then i think should i just buy something like  Aquarium Fish Tank Pond External Filter Canister Media / UV Light Sterilizer | eBay ? Admittedly its nearly double what i would pay if i were to build it... but is it worth paying extra for build quality and the UV steriliser?


----------



## OllieNZ (16 Nov 2013)

Buy second hand? There is someone near me selling an xp3 for £40.


----------



## Henry (16 Nov 2013)

Allpondsolutions sell the same filter in your link, but have proper customer service etc. They also have a sale on, so you can get 1000 l/h for £50.


----------



## three-fingers (16 Nov 2013)

I'd second Allpondsolutions for external filters on a budget  .


----------



## sa80mark (16 Nov 2013)

I agree go second hand, I got one of my eheim 2217 with taps and hoses for £23 posted because the impeller was broke wich was £6 so £29 for a £110 filter


----------



## NatureBoy (16 Nov 2013)

2nd hand all the way. I have an XP3 I got for £35 and an eheim 2026 for £65 both super super quiet. The All Ponds Solution is super cheap brand new (and with a UV should you want it). lots of options available


----------



## kirk (16 Nov 2013)

Yep 2nd hand ehiem early versions. I have owned  2213 2215 2217 all have been excellent. Not a fan of the internal trays in the all ponds myself. I just think there's Less to leak and go wrong with simple ehiems.


----------

